# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  Планирование беременности

## yakudza

Расскажите, планировали ли вы свою беременность, и в чем это выражалось? 

Можно просто принять с мужем такое решение, понять, что вы оба готовы к этому. А можно еще сдать все возможные анализы, чтобы вовремя пролечиться и исключить вероятности нежелательного развития беременности.
Что бы вы включили в необходимый перечень? Анализы на ЗППП и скрытые инфекции, группа крови и резус? Что-то ещё?

----------


## yakudza

Мы с мужем поняли, что готовы к родительству через полгода после свадьбы. такова была логика наших отношений))
И перестали предохраняться. Идти сдавать заранее какие-то анализы мне не особо хотелось, хотя подруга говорила, что обязательно надо провериться на ЗППП и СИ и мне и мужу. (я помнила про ее "бурную молодость" и свою целомудренность и особо ничего не опасалась). Но всё же пошла к гинекологу. Говорю так и так, такая вот сознательная пришла планировать беременность. Она направила меня на анализы и на узи органов малого таза. Анализы показали, что всё в порядке (кроме уроплазмы, естесственно), а узи показало 5 недель беременности.
Бер-ть и роды протекали отлично. Я всем в принципе довольна. 
Сейчас понимаю, что я просто не слышала всяких пугалок-страшилок, о том как оно бывает. И слава богу!!!

----------


## Jazz

Мы свою беременность планировали. А как же иначе - ведь до рождения Тимошки у меня в жизни все так или иначе было "по плану"!
Мы с мужем решили, что готовы к появлению мелкого (ох, как непросто я шла к этому решению!), прикинули, что хотелось бы его увидеть уже через годик - в июле-августе. В сентябре дошла до гинеколога, сдала анализы на ЗППП (анализ на группу крови и резус и на TORCH-инфекции почему-то тогда не назначили), получила "добро" от ЖК (как же смешно это сейчас писать!)))), стала пить витамины и фолиевую. Через 2 месяца перестали предохраняться и получился Тимофей.)))
Сейчас думаю, что если никаких серьезных проблем "по-женски", и вообще со здоровьем, до беременности не было, то и нет необходимости сдавать анализы, ходить в ЖК и к прочим врачам (разве что для самоуспокоения). А вот витаминную химию я бы лучше заменила на более "правильное", здоровое питание, чем у меня тогда было. И к стоматологу сходила бы в любом случае до беременности.)))

----------


## kazangi

мы первую беременность не планировали, просто настал такой момент, когда мы оба приняли для себя такую возможность, перестали бояться и расслабились. Тут же появилась Улька))) Второй раз мы планировали, в здоровье своем я была уверена, по врачам лишний раз ходить не любитель, просто посчитали сколько у нас есть времени, чтобы мне не выходить из декрета. Потом еще были сомнения насчет зачать до или после поездки на море. Вышло, что ДО))) Витаминов перед беременностью не пила, анализов не сдавала... 
Согласна насчет "бурной молодости", если есть в себе уверенность что всякой бяке взяться неоткуда, то можно и не ходить в жк. Я бы лично пошла сдавать анализы и делать всякие обследования, если бы не получилось забеременеть в течение нескольких месяцев.

----------

